

Do you worry about giving your email address to websites? Worry no more - wiks
http://33mail.com/4xv97x
Traditional disposable email address services give no long term ownership and control over a disposable address i.e. they expire or are available for anyone to use. 33Mail seeks to solve this problem by allowing users to have their own personal disposable email address service.
======
goodmachine
This website does not inspire confidence, so no thanks.

~~~
sllrpr
I signed up, looks good to me.

